# Thanks to all of you in here who helped me!



## dontworrybehappy (Apr 17, 2018)

As some of you have read with my posts in the past you know how crazy I was maybe still a little. But those of you who helped me I am truly thankful. Sometime I come back on here and read your comments to help me process that I need to chill. 

I had a struggle getting off then Nack on meds and with that the betrayal of my husband and then friend. And back with a vengeance in my mind. It was horrible. I will not go off meds again.. but I really want to thank you for all the help I received on here good, bad and harsh. Helps me focus that it could be worse and I am acting like a pathetic person. Thank you for clarity.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dontworrybehappy said:


> As some of you have read with my posts in the past you know how crazy I was maybe still a little. But those of you who helped me I am truly thankful. Sometime I come back on here and read your comments to help me process that I need to chill.
> 
> I had a struggle getting off then Nack on meds and with that the betrayal of my husband and then friend. And back with a vengeance in my mind. It was horrible. I will not go off meds again.. but I really want to thank you for all the help I received on here good, bad and harsh. Helps me focus that it could be worse and I am acting like a pathetic person. Thank you for clarity.


Good to hear from you. 

I hope things will continue to get better for you.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Apr 17, 2018)

Good to hear from you. 

I hope things will continue to get better for you. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>[/QUOTE]


Thank you! Fish oil and Zoloft are helping!


----------

